# My German Shepherd Chase is almost 5 months he is 22.5 inches Tall and 40-45 pounds h



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

His mom (gold short hair) is 25 inches and 65-70 pounds Dad (red plush fur coat) is 26 inches 75-80 seems like he may get bigger then both Have a pic of Chase too


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

My Nara was 60 lbs at 6 months and topped out at 24" and is now 77 lbs, on a diet to get down to 70 lbs. The larger the dog, usually the less working ability they have, and sometimes the more health problems they'll have. Larger dogs on average also have shorter lifespans. So as long as your dog is healthy, big or small, Chase's health and happiness (and your happiness) should be all that matters! Enjoy your GSD!!! They are amazing dogs.


----------



## T-Bone'sMamma (Mar 3, 2012)

He's super handsome!! He's getting close to the age where you'll see a slow down in height and and increase in weight.

Out of curiosity, do you have any pics of him around 8 weeks? My pup is from a plush coat dad and stock coat mom (with no long coated relatives to speak of) and I'm wondering how his fur will turn out.


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Yes I do this was him at 8 weeks


----------



## T-Bone'sMamma (Mar 3, 2012)

Oh what a cutie! Our boys look like they could be brothers!


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Lol probably not tho I got Chase from a breeder in Tampa Florida they may be cousins! If your puppy's dad is Chase's dad's brother! And he is 40 pounds now he got his last Provo shot today and weighed 40 pounds he is going to be a big boy!


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Chase is 5 months old today! (9/25/15) He is 23 inches and 40 pounds!


----------

